# $100 Cash Prize Contest - TeguBuzz



## TeguBuzz (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey everyone,

Seeing as I've broken the 500 subscriber mark on YouTube, it's about that time that I do my long awaited cash prize contest. This will be a reptile and amphibian contest only. No one on YouTube knows of this yet - thought I'd give you all a heads up first seeing as I know you all on a somewhat more personal level. Haven't got all the guidelines set yet, but my last contest with a cash prize racked up about 25 or 26 entries. 

The first place prize will be a $100 cash prize, haven't decided what 2nd and 3rd is yet but I will soon. Video entries should be detailed videos on how you go about handling your reptile, how you've set up the housing, and a whole bunch of other stuff. Ill be doing a vid later today most probably with all the set rules and ill post a link here.

If you want to get in on this, do check out my channel. Just search "TeguBuzz" in YouTube, and you'll find me. If you've got a poor setup and improper care - don't bother entering (I know there are few on here who aren't providing their Herps with the proper care) - wont say names but you know. Stay tuned guys. Post whatever comments below if you got ideas for the contest. 

Remember, first place is ONE HUNDRED DOLLARS ---- CASH.


----------

